# J Hook or Circle Hooks for specs?



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

Going to try and catch some specs from the yak in Bayou Chico and would like to know if circle hooks or J hooks are better using live pinfish and finger mullet. Also any other info will be appreciated.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Size 8 treble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Size 8 treble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt think you could use a trble hook for specs, If it is legal it sounds like the way to go. Thanks


----------



## JamesW317 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd use a 2/0 circle hook an a very small pinfish. I've caught one on the same bait but diffrent size hook.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Either will work just fine. I'm pretty sure you aren't supposed to use treble hooks for them but if one bites your bait while cat fishing.... I personally like slinging lures under the dock lights in bayou chico. I've caughten hundreds if not thousands of them using soft plastics on a jig head under those lights. There's not many huge ones back there but occasionally you'll get a slob.


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

I personally would go with a 2/0 circle hook for live bait. I would have to go with southern taker and say that plastics around the lights would be slot better and will also be less crowded and not baking in the sun either.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

no treble hooks with live bait inshore...in Florida..is my understanding. Of course its probably different in some of the less conservation minded states.:whistling:


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

southern yakker said:


> Either will work just fine. I'm pretty sure you aren't supposed to use treble hooks for them but if one bites your bait while cat fishing.... I personally like slinging lures under the dock lights in bayou chico. I've caughten hundreds if not thousands of them using soft plastics on a jig head under those lights. There's not many huge ones back there but occasionally you'll get a slob.


 Thanks for all the info. I think I will try the dock lights, I am always sitting a the house at night wishin I was fishin, May not get much sleep but its going to be FUN!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

a said:


> no treble hooks with live bait inshore...in Florida..is my understanding. Of course its probably different in some of the less conservation minded states.:whistling:



Well that sucks for y'all lol. Over here in Bama I only have probably 2 fish every year that don't survive due to a treble hook, and I'm catching hundreds of specks per summer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Circle hooks for sure. I use 5/0 owner mutus...I use huge baits tho.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Circle's. Match hook to bait size.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> Circle's. Match hook to bait size.


this


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

The PFF has alot of great people willing to steer a fellow fisherman in the right direction!
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use Kahles (Eagle Claw L141F). I just size them to the bait, anywhere from #6-1/0

I F-ing hate treble hooks


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

agree with Chris. I use Khale's. Treble's aren't worth the issues that come with them and I lost more fish on them then I do with Khale's. Size 1 or 2 depending on baitfish size. I use 6 for shrimp.


----------

